# Cracked Fog Light Lens



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

A flying rock must have cracked my driver's side (left) fog light lens. I just noticed it the other day. 

A phone call to my dealership's parts department has revealed that you have to buy the whole assembly, and that the lens alone isn't available. He quoted a price of CDN $262.98 for the one lamp!

Can anyone verify this? It seems awfully expensive. You'd think you'd be getting an entire aftermarket fog light kit for that price.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds right.

I wanted to add fogs on my XE and they said it was over 500$ + installation. It is a rip off in my opinion. Cracked fogs are common and the price should be half that.


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

ecrase2500 said:


> A flying rock must have cracked my driver's side (left) fog light lens. I just noticed it the other day.
> 
> A phone call to my dealership's parts department has revealed that you have to buy the whole assembly, and that the lens alone isn't available. He quoted a price of CDN $262.98 for the one lamp!
> 
> Can anyone verify this? It seems awfully expensive. You'd think you'd be getting an entire aftermarket fog light kit for that price.



ecrase, I feel your pain. My crack occurred in my first month of driving it. It shattered the glass and put a small hole in it. I've simply been using a large transparent tape to cover the hole and keep it from shattering completely off.

Now that I know the price to replace one, I think I'll just leave the tape on. Its barely noticeable.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re Cracked Fog Lights*

In an earlier thread some folks here were talking about covering their got lights and head lights with something called LaminX. Give the propensity for these things to crack it might be worth the investment.
I know I'm going to take a second look.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canuck said:


> In an earlier thread some folks here were talking about covering their got lights and head lights with something called LaminX. Give the propensity for these things to crack it might be worth the investment.
> I know I'm going to take a second look.


Exactly! That's what I was going to suggest 

Not only LaminX will give a better look for the fog light and any headlights for that mater, but it'll also protect the glass from stones.

The film is quite thick and durable.

So, I would suggest that instead of having a tape on the broken fog light, get the transparent LaminX film and cover the whole lens. It's a cheaper solution than buying the whole fog light assembly.

Also keep an eye out on eBay (especially UK and Australia) as I have seen a couple of OEM fog lights selling there for a very reasonable price.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*3M Stonegard*



alsterac said:


> ecrase, I feel your pain. My crack occurred in my first month of driving it. It shattered the glass and put a small hole in it. I've simply been using a large transparent tape to cover the hole and keep it from shattering completely off.
> 
> Now that I know the price to replace one, I think I'll just leave the tape on. Its barely noticeable.




I had 3M stonegard put on my headlights, fogs, and the front hood section...190.00 for all...the guy who does it will travel from Toronto or connect you with someone in your area (Ont) who does this work...let me know if you want the guys name and number...worth the investment...bummer on your fogs...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Jalal, did your LaminX kit come precurved to fit the XT's fog lights, or did you just cut flat round disks from tha material??

I have some LaminX pieces remaining that are big enough to cut for the fog lights... Seeing as how expensive thay are to replace. I'm just concerned with the curveature of the fog light lens.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Hey Jalal, did your LaminX kit come precurved to fit the XT's fog lights, or did you just cut flat round disks from tha material??
> 
> I have some LaminX pieces remaining that are big enough to cut for the fog lights... Seeing as how expensive thay are to replace. I'm just concerned with the curveature of the fog light lens.


Hi Viper,

I have used a circle template to cut it from the material, and then trimmed the excess using a Stanley knife.

The film is very easy to use and even if you make a mistake the 1st time, you can peal it off and try again. I got it from the 2nd attempt 

I'm now ordering the clear film for my head-lights.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

So then the sheet was a flat circle? The foglights are slightly domed, I have heard the LaminX fits compound curves pretty good, abviously if your flat sheets pressed down flat, then it should be ok.


----------



## Atom666 (May 4, 2005)

Here is the response I received from Laminex 

Hello Andrew. Thank you for your inquiry and interest. Actually, we do have a precut lighting kit for your Nissan X Trail (04+). Your cost is $59.95 for the headlights, turn signals, & round fog lights plus $5.95 for shipping to you in Canada. To order, either give us a call toll free at 866.632.6182 or e-mail back a confirmation including your shipping and billing details. Hope this helps. Let me know if any additional questions.


Regards,

Christopher Wadle
Lamin-x Protective Films
866.632.6182
www.lamin-x.com


I will be ordering some next week.
Andrew


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sorry for bringing back an old thread but I too have a broken front fog lamp and was shoked by the price quoted by the "stealer".




Did anyone find affordable replacement?

I saw some from Oscaro priced at 55 euros...
which is about half the price I was given by the dealer. Unfortuntely I don't know Osacro very well and they do not ship outside of France

any advice (Trifon ?)

Phare antibrouillard pour NISSAN X-Trail Phase 2 (T30) 2.5 i 165cv à prix discount avec Oscaro.com


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

*Aftermarket Fog Lights*

Has anyone located some aftermarket Fog Lights for the 05/06 X-trail ?
I now have a cracked fog light and there is no way I am paying $258 CAD for a new one.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

OMG  I searched so long to get mine replaced you cannot believe...

After searching for weeks, I found some used identical equivalent from a Renault on ebay and paid $20 for it from UK.

I will find my information on this and post back later...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The one I purchased on ebay UK was for a Renault Clio Mk3 / Laguna.

like this one:
LINK


One tip: if you discuss something with a seller abroad, to avoid any confusion, don't talk about "driver side" or "passenger side" just say left side or right side.


good luck


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

THANK YOU so much. How did you ever figure out this model of Renault used the same fog light as the X-trail ?


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Tried ordering. Unfortunately they not ship to Canada ValBoo. How did you get yours ?


----------



## Henry ROOT (Nov 25, 2006)

There is a right hand one on E Bay at the moment for 20BPS or something like 30 us dollars.

HR


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

distefv said:


> THANK YOU so much. How did you ever figure out this model of Renault used the same fog light as the X-trail ?


I found it by searching the "Valeo" part number online catalogue and cross referencing it to both the X-trail and Clio models.



distefv said:


> Tried ordering. Unfortunately they not ship to Canada ValBoo. How did you get yours ?


I got mine by watching ebay UK like a hawk for several weeks everyday. Then I stumbled upon a private seller. I then double checked the UK postal service rates for shipping to Cananda to make sure what the seller was asking for was a decent price for shipping  and booked the deal for about $40 CAD. Sure beats getting it new from the "dealer".

Keep looking... It took me like 6 months to get it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

Is the wiring harness the same for the Clio fog light compared to the X-Trail one?

Also, the part number for the left and right fog lights seems to be different, is this the case with the xtrail fog lights too?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sorry I do not know about the wiring hasness.

As far as the part numbers, they are indeed different for left and right.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Sorry I do not know about the wiring hasness.


Marc, what I meant was when you replaced your fog light with the Clio one did the wiring harness attached to the fog light plug straight into the wiring loom of the car or did you have to modify the harness in any way?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I did not have to change anything on the wiring loom...

I only replaced the casing.
It is made to fit an H11 standard bulb (for the CLio and the X-trail).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Fair enough Marc.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Another question Marc, these fog light come with a metal base (brackets) to attach to the bumper. Can you please let me know or show me the shape of the brackets for the xtrail in your bumper?

Do they look like these brackets?










Or like these brackets:










Sorry mate, my exy is Series I, so my fog lights are completely different to these ones and I can't check.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The light casing looks identical enough...

Not sure about the bracket... will have to take a closer look and get back to you later.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, the lenses are the same, but I wanted to find-out the shape of the xtrail brackets holding these fog lights in place.


----------



## GLow (Aug 29, 2009)

*Fog lamps*

If anyone would like to buy a set of used renault fog lamps, I have a spare set. I bought them to install on my x trail, when they arrived my wife presented me with a new set which she was going to give me for our anniversary

I bought them from ebay yesterday and would like back what I paid for them. Here is the link to the auction Renault clio fog lights and badge on eBay (end time 27-Aug-09 15:54:16 BST)

The item number is 170374090893

I was planning on putting them back on the bay but if anyone would like them from here they get first dibs.

All the best

Cam


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Seems like a decent price for both left and right fogs.


----------



## x-trail extreme (Jul 24, 2006)

2000 Nissan FOG Driving Lights Lamps Left Right Pair | eBay

Seller says it will fit nissan xtrail 2006, can anyone confirm the part numbers?


----------

